# DigiCam for my girlfriend. ;-) Rs.10,000



## kool (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi guys, 
My GF wants a camera for her college farewell & for her cousin marriage purpose. Budget Rs.10,000, so what should i suggest her? I've Sony S-750 which is 2 year old, its picture quality is good, but m not suggesting SONY coz its memory card is very costly and has bad battery backup. One of my friend has Canon IXUS 12MP (forgot the model no.) 1 year old, and i'm really impressed with its small size and fast performance, even it supports cheap MMC card, wide screen HD video and good battery backup also......

*So friends, suggest me any good camera that has:  
*10MP camera
*HD Video recording (For marriage purpose)
*long battery life
*Budget= Rs.10,000*


----------



## Tenida (Mar 12, 2011)

Go for Canon Digital IXUS 130 @9995.It suits your GF needs 

Specification-    * 14.1 Megapixel
    * 4X Optical Zoom with Optical Image Stablization
    * 2.7-inch PureColor LCD Display
    * High Definition Video Recoding
    * 28mm Wide-Angle Lens
    * Smart AUTO feature for best picture in Different situations
    * Low Light mode – Clear image quality in dim light conditions
    * Smart Shutter technology
    * Motion detection technology
    * Intelligent Contrast Correction
    * Easy to use with Smart Auto, Face Detection and on-screen Hints & Tips
    * HDMI connectivity
Link- Digital IXUS 130 - Digital Cameras - Canon India


----------



## AjayDeep Nallabothula (Mar 15, 2011)

Hii...buddy 

last week i bought a CANON IXUS 130 to my cousin costs Rs. 9795

pictue quality is gud with 14.1 MP and a 4x optical zoom with 28mm wide-angle

as per ur requirements its suits for u and tht to with easy controls every one can handle it


----------

